# Klasse Users: Product Review - Sonüs Acrylic Glanz



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

Sonüs Acrylic Glanz











> *Renew Your Klasse Shine In Just 5 Minutes With Sonüs Acrylic Glanz!*
> 
> Sonüs Acrylic Glanz is formulated to maintain your Klasse All-In-One and Sealant Glaze show car finish in an easy-to-use spray. The unique SONACRYLIX™ formula contains the same German acrylic resins used in the award winning Klasse formula. Sonüs Acrylic Glanz enhances gloss and restores a durable acrylic seal. The new water-base formula is safe for all paint finishes, including clear coats.
> 
> ...


 Did a full detail a couple weeks ago with the SG as the final topper.

Today after a wash, I gave this product a try. To me, I thought the folks at Sonüs were trying to pull a fast one by dumping some Klasse SG in a bottle and remarketing it, but this stuff really is different.

Goes on very easy when used as directed:

"_Mist Sonüs Acrylic Glanz on a single paint panel at a time. Wipe body panel with a microfiber buffing towel to apply and allow a moment to haze. Flip towel and buff to a high gloss shine."

_I did the entire MC fisrt, then went back and buffed off completely. This stuff is the *uber-buff off*. So easy, and it leaves that slick, just-Klassed feeling.

Whereas I used to QD after every wash, I will now *Sonüs Acrylic Glanz :thumbup:
*


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

///MDex said:


> Sonüs Acrylic Glanz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOes it contain TEFLON?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Quote: DOes it contain TEFLON?

A: No

Information source: Dupont Chemicals

Teflon ®:
A synthetic polymer formula produced by Dupont Chemicals, they state;" The addition of a Teflon® fluoropolymer resin does nothing to enhance the properties of any car wax, we have no data that indicates the use of Teflon® to be beneficial in car waxes. Teflon® requires a temperature of 680°F for it to "sinter" or bond to a surface."

~Hope this helps~

Knowledge unshared is experience wasted
justadumbarchitect / so I question everything/ Jon


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

One thing that has confused me is the difference between the Glanz and the Spritz. Both are labledas a QD for Klasse and when I was buying my classe stuff, I couldn't really figure out the difference between them from the product description at autopia.org either.

The Spritz is very good as well.

Anyone know the difference?


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, the Glanz description says "Do not use this product as a quick detailing spray," and the Spritz description says "Do not use Sonüs Acrylic Spritz on extremely dirty surfaces (light dust only)." I bought the Spritz myself and am carrying it as an emergency QD in case of bird bombs, etc.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Descriptions courtesy of Autopia.org/properautocare.com

Spritz


> For crystal-clear maintenance of your Klasse or Autoglym finish, use Sonüs Acrylic Spritz!
> 
> Sonüs Acrylic Spritz is formulated to maintain that "just-waxed" sparkle and shine when used with German acrylic sealants (i.e., Klasse) and British resin polishes (i.e., Autoglym). When used with a quality microfiber buffing towel, Sonüs Acrylic Spritz safely removes light dust and water spots, leaving a slick, high gloss finish.
> 
> ...


Glanz


> Renew Your Klasse Shine In Just 5 Minutes With Sonüs Acrylic Glanz!
> 
> Sonüs Acrylic Glanz is formulated to maintain your Klasse All-In-One and Sealant Glaze show car finish in an easy-to-use spray. The unique SONACRYLIX™ formula contains the same German acrylic resins used in the award winning Klasse formula. Sonüs Acrylic Glanz enhances gloss and restores a durable acrylic seal. The new water-base formula is safe for all paint finishes, including clear coats.
> 
> ...


It does say that Glanz should not be used as a QD spray, but going through the descriptions, they sound like they do the same thing. Both even mention the same ingredients?  :dunno:


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> It does say that Glanz should not be used as a QD spray, but going through the descriptions, they sound like they do the same thing.


No, the Spritz is QD; the Glanz is a sealant.

The Spritz is very slick, like a QD should be. The Glanz is just a shade thicker, and goes on like a thin lotion.

It would take but a second to spray them on your surface and it would obvious.

So, again - the Spritz is QD; the Glanz is a sealant.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

///MDex said:


> No, the Spritz is QD; the Glanz is a sealant.
> 
> The Spritz is very slick, like a QD should be. The Glanz is just a shade thicker, and goes on like a thin lotion.
> 
> ...


Since the Glanz is a no kidding sealent could it be used in the place of the SG? Also with the Glanz being the sealent, which would be the more appropriate choice for your after wash wipe down? The Glanz description talks about restoring the acrylic seal, yet the Spritz says it will extend the time between "waxing". To me that says the end result is similar. Waxing was never this difficult. :banghead:

Thanks for the clarification. I am new to the whole Klasse experience.


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> Since the Glanz is a no kidding sealent could it be used in the place of the SG?


To be quite honest, I really don't know. I know the perscription for SG is to let is setup for several hours, where the Glanz is to be a instant-on-instant-off procedure.



Desertnate said:


> Also with the Glanz being the sealent, which would be the more appropriate choice for your after wash wipe down?


The Glanz, since its major pitch is to supplement the Klasse SG protection, but in a instant-on-instant-off process, not the several hour process.



Desertnate said:


> The Glanz description talks about restoring the acrylic seal, yet the Spritz says it will extend the time between "waxing". To me that says the end result is similar.


Exactly. The Glanz _*is*_ a sealant, whereas the Spritz is really just a QD that has some mild protectors contained within.

Remember, these products did not come out at the same time, so the Sonus Spritz (QD) was marketed as a QD but with some 'protection' traits as well; likely very little. Nevertheless, it (Spritz) is truly a QD.

The Glanz is basically a quick apply & remove sealant; not to be used for cleaning at all. Serioulsy, think of it as Klasse SG in a bottle.

Klasse / Sonus are the same company essentially; it says so on the Sonus bottles.



Desertnate said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I am new to the whole Klasse experience.


Hey, no problem. I'm a relatively new Klasse product user myself, it just takes a little time to get the terminology straight in your head.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

Tried the Glanz after washing the car. Easy on, easy off, and produced a crisp, clean shine on a AIO/SG base, even on a white car. Just for kicks, I repeated the Glanz application and it looks as though the shine deepened a bit. Great stuff!


----------



## Buza831 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Sonus detailer vs glanz*

They are essentially the same but the glanz has more sealant in it.
It is essentially Meguire's Quik detailer and 20 percent klasse sealant vs
Quik detailer and a tablespoon sealant. Great products. I use the Glanz over four coats of sg.


----------

